# rohr's lake ?



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I just heard about this pay lake last season,but never had a chance to go fish it. Just wondering how the catfishing was, and is it worth going out there,Thanks.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I think it's great catfishing. Let me know anytime you want to go and I'll join you. Ken and his wife run a nice farm operation out there. I have a good time every time I go there.
NEOCATS had a tournament there last year. Check out the pictures of some of the fish. 
Also my first-and-only ice cat came from there.


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I will have to take you up on that neocats1, this coming season.


----------

